# HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINIMULE!!!!!!!!



## RJRMINIS (Jun 21, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt]







[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINIMULE!!!!!!






[/SIZE]


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jun 21, 2007)

:



: :new_multi: Happy Birthday Shawna!!! :aktion033:



: :488:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 21, 2007)

:new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: :new_multi: [SIZE=14pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY Shawna, hope you and Dave are doing something SPECIAL for your SPECIAL day.



:



:



:



: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 21, 2007)

[SIZE=36pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY Shawna! hope you have a wonderful day!



:



:



:



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 21, 2007)

wishing you a wonderful day and remember, when you get to be "our age", it's the happy that counts, not the birthday



:




: :risa8: :new_multi:



:



: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## jdomep (Jun 21, 2007)

HaPpY BiRtHdAy! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 21, 2007)

:cheeky-smiley-006: [SIZE=14pt]*Happy BirthDay Shawna :aktion033: *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Hope you are enjoying a fun one



: Cheers!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 21, 2007)

: to you!




: to you!




: dear minimule!




: to you!


----------



## Cara (Jun 21, 2007)

happy happy birthday from all of us to you. i wish it was my birthday so i could party too :bgrin


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Hope I'm not too late! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Happy Birthday Shawna!!!!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! It felt good to come on line and have so many birthday wishes! I spent the day NOT doing what I'd like to do! Hubby has a shooting competition all this week. It happens every year and this is the 3rd year in a row I've spent it doing what HE wants to do. :no: 



: :new_shocked:

I told him the SASS group is just going to have to reschedule their World Championships so I don't have to spend my birthday there!

It was an OK day though. I met some new folks. Made some new friends and hubby made a fantastic steak dinner so it wasn't all bad. :bgrin


----------

